# p99 c AS 0r QA?



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

which is better in terms of concealed carry and safety...?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

They are really the same when it comes to saftey. They both have the same internal safeties, and there is no difference in the dimensons of the pistol. Really it just comes down to which trigger pull you find safer. I like the fact that with the AS if you have a light primer strike or if the primer does not fire, that you can just pull the trigger again. The second strike capability is a plus. So from that view point, I think the AS has one up on the QA.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think the 1st, heavy, long shot of the A/S might be "safer" for a carry gun. The QA does have a heavy pull, but is very short.

Really, it just comes down to preference, as said above.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I think the 1st, heavy, long shot of the A/S might be "safer" for a carry gun. The QA does have a heavy pull, but is very short.
> 
> Really, it just comes down to preference, as said above.


ok..thanks..i think my mind's made up ...


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

I agree, I've always liked the safety of a long DA first shot and then a crisp SA follow up. The transition between the two has never been an issue for me, but from what I hear is a big deal for some.

I've enjoyed shooting Glocks but have never found a reason to buy a gun with that type of trigger.


----------

